# Nova era do gelo



## miguel (20 Jan 2014 às 18:12)

Uma nova era do gelo se inciará em 2014, de acordo com uma previsão climática apresentada pelos cientistas russos do Instituto Gazprom VNIIGAZ. Rauf Galiulin e Vladimir Bashkin afirmam que no ano que vem a Terra entrará em uma fase de queda gradual da temperatura e deve chegar ao ápice dentro de um período de 50 anos, resultando em uma nova era glacial. (Global Warming Policy Foundation). Segundo a publicação, os pesquisadores afirmam ainda que, ao contrário do que ditam todas as teorias relacionadas ao aquecimento global, a ação dos humanos exerce pouca ou nenhuma influência sobre o clima da terra. Conforme o explicado por eles, a variação da temperatura estaria associada aos ciclos de atividade solar, que realmente estão sofrendo uma redução. 



A gélida era, dever ter início em 2014, com uma queda não tão acentuada de temperatura no primeiro momento. Entretanto, depois de algumas décadas, a diminuição será mais ativa e perceptível. De acordo com uma matéria publicada pelo Site  Times, a baixa atividade do ciclo solar atual — o chamado “Ciclo 24” — vem deixando alguns cientistas intrigados, além de despertar questões sobre quais podem ser as consequências disso para o nosso planeta. Ainda segundo o Times, a última vez que aconteceu uma grande queda na atividade do ciclo solar foi entre os anos de 1650 e 1715, durantes os quais pouquíssimas mancha solares foram observadas. Coincidentemente, nesse período ocorreu uma queda acentuada nas temperaturas no planeta, provocando o que ficou conhecido como a “Pequena Era do Gelo” na Europa e América do Norte.

Veja mais em: http://climatologiageografica.org/p...va-era-glacial-chegara-em-2014/#ixzz2qxo4qzlt

Verdade ou mentira estaremos cá para ver!!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2014 às 18:51)

São sempre os russos com a teoria do frio e os americanos com o calor, é sempre a mesma coisa.

Claro que o fundamento cientifico disto é -0.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2014 às 18:57)

Um estudo feito por uma empresa Russa... Uma empresa ainda por cima de energia... Ah, e ainda por cima maior exportador mundial de gás natural...


... Tudo dito


----------



## blade (20 Jan 2014 às 18:58)

Vai descer quantos graus? 

Se isso acontecer o efeito de estufa é um benção


----------



## girassol (20 Jan 2014 às 19:19)

Por acaso sempre que sai uma notícia destas lembro-me dos ciclos de Milankovitch.

Vamos ver...


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jan 2014 às 19:20)

Já tinha dito isso estudo feito pela gasprom, se for pela daikim ar condicionado diz que vai ser um calor terrivel


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2014 às 19:55)

Enquanto forem estudos encomendados pela indústria dos combustíveis, ou por ar condicionado, fico descansado!  

Já agora, sabem porque é que a pequena idade do gelo apenas ocorreu no hemisfério norte? É estranho, pois se a justificação são a falta manchas solares durante décadas, então como explicar a ausência desse período frio no hemisfério sul? O sol quando nasce não é para todos???

A razão da diferença, prende-se com as correntes oceânicas! É que a antártida, mantém uma corrente mais fechada, que acaba por a isolar de certa forma do resto do hemisfério sul. Já no hemisfério norte temos correntes importantes como a do golfo e outras, cujo trajeto favorece a troca de calor via marinha, entre o equador e o polo norte.

Também é por isto que a antártida será sempre mais fria que o ártico, apesar de ser continente com cadeias montanhosas superiores a 3000m serem o factor principal para o frio na antártida.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2014 às 20:43)

O melhor será fazer já um contrato de fornecimento de gás com a GazProm para os próximos 50 anos, antes que o fornecimento esteja em causa face a tanta procura.

Quando existir uma organização ou instituto isento que não esteja ligado a nada, aí talvez acredite em alguma coisa ....

O Aquecimento ou arrefecimento por aqui ... é de mais quente que normal entre fim da Primavera e começo do Outono, e mais frio no Inverno e com invernos cada vez mais secos a sul ..

Uau ... e no final temos os 0,5 a mais ou a menos ...

Além disso esta noticia já é velha já tinha lido isso há séculos !


----------



## Zapiao (20 Jan 2014 às 22:04)

Como sempre para daqui a 50 anos.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2014 às 22:11)

Essa notícia já circula há algum tempo, e penso que bastará ver quem fez a previsão. O intuito é claro.


----------



## james (21 Jan 2014 às 00:55)

Uns dizem que vamos aquecer , outros que vamos arrefecer . . .

E assim andamos a brincar as alteracoes climaticas . . .


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2014 às 01:01)

É possível aquecer para arrefecer. Com o derretimento do gelo ártico, a água doce pode interromper ou reduzir a velocidade da corrente do golfo. Se isso acontecesse, no inverno a Europa gelaria (e a Gazprom ganharia uma fortuna na venda de gás natural).


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2014 às 01:05)

Paulo H disse:


> Enquanto forem estudos encomendados pela indústria dos combustíveis, ou por ar condicionado, fico descansado!
> 
> Já agora, sabem porque é que a pequena idade do gelo apenas ocorreu no hemisfério norte? É estranho, pois se a justificação são a falta manchas solares durante décadas, então como explicar a ausência desse período frio no hemisfério sul? O sol quando nasce não é para todos???
> 
> ...



Aparentemente os efeitos fizeram-se sentir um pouco por todo o mundo 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Ice_Age#Southern_Hemisphere

Entre outras explicações, uma erupção vulcânica poderá ter sido responsável

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/somalas-volcano-little-ice-age_n_4029092.html


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2014 às 01:14)

Tendo em conta que a atividade solar está a cair a pique (poderá continuar assim nas próximas décadas se se repetir o Mínimo de Maunder), será interessante acompanhar a evolução da temperatura da Terra. Se o Sol é o principal motor do aquecimento global, então as temperaturas devem começar a cair nos próximos anos/décadas. Se isso não acontecer, a intervenção humana poderá ser vista de uma forma mais consensual.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...166b42-4599-11e3-a196-3544a03c2351_story.html


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2014 às 04:23)

Orion disse:


> Tendo em conta que a atividade solar está a cair a pique (poderá continuar assim nas próximas décadas se se repetir o Mínimo de Maunder), será interessante acompanhar a evolução da temperatura da Terra. Se o Sol é o principal motor do aquecimento global, então as temperaturas devem começar a cair nos próximos anos/décadas. Se isso não acontecer, a intervenção humana poderá ser vista de uma forma mais consensual.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...166b42-4599-11e3-a196-3544a03c2351_story.html



Quais poderiam ser as implicações económicas para Portugal? E climáticas?

Provavelmente teríamos Verões mais frescos e húmidos, certo? 

E a nível do turismo balnear? Agricultura? Tornar-se-ia insuportável viver mais a Norte ao ponto de haver migrações do Norte da Europa para o Sul?


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2014 às 17:46)

Quanto a isso não sei. Contudo, já vi num documentário que debaixo do Saara existe um aquífero massivo e que ele já foi uma floresta tropical. Portanto, suponho eu, o alentejo já deve ter sido bastante verdejante.

http://www.natureworldnews.com/arti...er-beneath-sahara-desert-slowly-refilling.htm

http://www.livescience.com/4180-sahara-desert-lush-populated.html

Quanto à corrente do golfo, bom, deve ser complicado, se por um lado o calor não chega à europa deve ficar todo confinado no golfo do méxico. Pode esse excesso de calor aumentar a intensidade das tempestades?  Tendo em conta que todas as correntes oceânicas estão mais ou menos interligadas deve provocar um caos climático.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jan 2014 às 18:30)

Orion disse:


> Quanto a isso não sei. Contudo, já vi num documentário que debaixo do Saara existe um aquífero massivo e que ele já foi uma floresta tropical. Portanto, suponho eu, o alentejo já deve ter sido bastante verdejante.
> 
> http://www.natureworldnews.com/arti...er-beneath-sahara-desert-slowly-refilling.htm
> 
> ...



e ha grutas com imagens de lagos peixes mas nessa era o clima era mais quente e humido doque hoje e não mais frio, na verdade se o clima arrefecer os desertos tambem aumentao e quando aquece eles diminuem tem a ver com a humidade disponivel no ar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2014 às 18:37)

Cá estaremos (esperamos) para ver!


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2014 às 21:00)

Vou fazer o seguinte:

Plantar hectares de árvores nos terrenos que a minha avó tem a velho.

Assim, caso haja efeito de estufa, ajudo a acumular o dióxido de carbono. Caso venha o frio, tenho canhotas para dar e vender.

E a GazProm de mim não leva nada.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jan 2014 às 21:28)

o nosso planete vive de ciclos. E natural haverem épocas mais quentes, ou frias, secas ou chuvosas. 
la no fundo e olhado para o passado até tem alguma logica, mas na meteorologia a logica não funciona.

mas vá, daqui a 50 anos, cá estaremos a comentar neste mesmo forum 

mas estes gajos da GazProm.... mais uma maneira de aumentarem o gaz natural para os desgraçados da Europa, se não passam frio,,,  ainda bem que consumimos o gaz da Argélia.


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jan 2014 às 22:01)

Mesmo assim tenho algumas dúvidas, quanto ao período denominado de "pequena idade do gelo", nomeadamente no que toca à extensão do período, localização e intensidade do mesmo, no hemisfério norte vs hemisfério sul! No meu post anterior quando referi que em torno da antártida as correntes marinhas são mais fechadas, julgo que errei, e o correto talvez é que o jet stream polar no sul tem menos ondulações, enfim isola mais o continente antártida do resto do hemisfério sul.. Corrijam-me se estiver enganado. Mas tal iria provocar uma reação diferente, quer na extensão, período e intensidade da pequena idade do gelo no hemisfério sul.


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2014 às 22:02)

GabKoost disse:


> Vou fazer o seguinte:
> 
> Plantar hectares de árvores nos terrenos que a minha avó tem a velho.
> 
> ...



Faz com a Gazprom como se faz com a EDP, compras as ações e eles devolvem-se o dinheiro, em dividendo, que te roubaram


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2014 às 23:46)

Especula-se que a presença de _Quercus robur_ em Marrocos seja uma relíquia de períodos em que o clima foi mais húmido e fresco.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2014 às 01:57)

frederico disse:


> Especula-se que a presença de _Quercus robur_ em Marrocos seja uma relíquia de períodos em que o clima foi mais húmido e fresco.



Sim, tal como a presença do _Pinus sylvestris_ no Gerês. 

O contrário também ocorreu com alguns vestígios de laurissilva na Serra da Arrábida e outros que serão testemunhos de um período mais quente que o actual.

Com isto quero dizer que alternância climática sempre houve na Terra e vai continuar a haver com ou sem a nossa influência, e é conhecido que estaremos (ou não) perto do fim de um período interglaciário, mas este "perto" pode não estar numa escala humana o "perto" pode muito bem ser dezenas de anos ou séculos ou  talvez mais ainda.


----------



## james (22 Jan 2014 às 08:40)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, tal como a presença do _Pinus sylvestris_ no Gerês.
> 
> O contrário também ocorreu com alguns vestígios de laurissilva na Serra da Arrábida e outros que serão testemunhos de um período mais quente que o actual.
> 
> Com isto quero dizer que alternância climática sempre houve na Terra e vai continuar a haver com ou sem a nossa influência, e é conhecido que estaremos (ou não) perto do fim de um período interglaciário, mas este "perto" pode não estar numa escala humana o "perto" pode muito bem ser dezenas de anos ou séculos ou  talvez mais ainda.



O pynus silvestris tambem se encontra noutras montanhas do Alto Minho .

E nao se trata de uma sobrevivencia residual mas ainda de alguns bons povoados o que  sera um bom indicador de que tem ainda boas condicoes de desenvolvimento nesses locais .

O mesmo se passa com o vidoeiro .


----------



## Lana Storm (22 Jan 2014 às 15:16)

Paulo H disse:


> Mesmo assim tenho algumas dúvidas, quanto ao período denominado de "pequena idade do gelo", nomeadamente no que toca à extensão do período, localização e intensidade do mesmo, no hemisfério norte vs hemisfério sul! No meu post anterior quando referi que em torno da antártida as correntes marinhas são mais fechadas, julgo que errei, e o correto talvez é que o jet stream polar no sul tem menos ondulações, enfim isola mais o continente antártida do resto do hemisfério sul.. Corrijam-me se estiver enganado. Mas tal iria provocar uma reação diferente, quer na extensão, período e intensidade da pequena idade do gelo no hemisfério sul.



O período da "pequena idade do gelo" depende um pouco da fonte ques estás a ler. Uns dizem que foi entre o século 12 até ao século 18 outros do século 15 ao século 19. Quanto há localização, foi mais sentido no HN. Isto porque o HS tem mais percentagem de oceano do que Terra, comparado com o HN logo o HS demora mais tempo a 'adaptar-se' as alterações. O mesmo se verifica com o aquecimento actual. 

E é verdade que o nosso planeta vive de ciclos, mas esses ciclos podem também serem importantes para perceber o que está acontecer no momento.


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2014 às 15:21)

O Pinus sylvestris (assim como tantas outras árvores) poderia ter sobrevivido em mais locais, não fosse a destruição provocada pelo Homem.


----------



## james (22 Jan 2014 às 17:52)

belem disse:


> O Pinus sylvestris (assim como tantas outras árvores) poderia ter sobrevivido em mais locais, não fosse a destruição provocada pelo Homem.



Pruncipalmente incendios , ainda no verao passado arderam alguns povoamentos  no geres alem de outras especies raras , mas que os media nao deram grande destaque pois coincidiu com um incendio num eucaliptal no Caramulo .


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jan 2014 às 18:08)

Lana Storm disse:


> O período da "pequena idade do gelo" depende um pouco da fonte ques estás a ler. Uns dizem que foi entre o século 12 até ao século 18 outros do século 15 ao século 19. Quanto há localização, foi mais sentido no HN. Isto porque o HS tem mais percentagem de oceano do que Terra, comparado com o HN logo o HS demora mais tempo a 'adaptar-se' as alterações. O mesmo se verifica com o aquecimento actual.
> 
> E é verdade que o nosso planeta vive de ciclos, mas esses ciclos podem também serem importantes para perceber o que está acontecer no momento.



Estamos de acordo! É mais fácil datar acontecimentos no HN por razões óbvias, e existe maior % de oceano no HS, facto este que até poderia justificar a razão do diferente comportamento do jet stream na antartida, que por sua vez provoca menos incursões em latitudes médias, como acontece no HN.

O jet stream na antartida, ao contrário do jetstream artico, ondula menos ou com menor amplitude, sendo por isso mais arredondado. O que não significa que não ondule de vez em quando e até chegue ao sul do brasil.

Isto leva a que os efeitos da chamada pequena idade do gelo, se tenham feito sentir mais rápido no HN.

"The Northern Hemisphere and the Southern Hemisphere each have both a polar jet and a subtropical jet. The northern hemisphere polar jet flows over the middle to northern latitudes of North America, Europe, and Asia and their intervening oceans, while the southern hemisphere polar jet mostly circles Antarctica all year round."

Fonte: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_stream


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jan 2014 às 19:19)

acho que tem a ver com as massas de terra o mar arrefece mais devagar e é sabido que o no HS há não existe terra para alem da antartida no circlo polar


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jan 2014 às 20:26)

camrov8 disse:


> acho que tem a ver com as massas de terra o mar arrefece mais devagar e é sabido que o no HS há não existe terra para alem da antartida no circlo polar



sim, provavelmente são 2 faces da mesma moeda: maior % de oceano no HS, versus, características específicas do jet stream polar na antártida.


----------

